
Burning Man cancelled this year, will move online - MilnerRoute
https://journal.burningman.org/2020/04/news/official-announcements/brc-2020-update/
======
CaliforniaKarl
The current URL is: [https://idle.slashdot.org/story/20/04/11/0240256/burning-
man...](https://idle.slashdot.org/story/20/04/11/0240256/burning-man-festival-
in-nevada-cancelled-this-year-will-move-online)

I suggest changing the URL to that of the BM post:
[https://journal.burningman.org/2020/04/news/official-
announc...](https://journal.burningman.org/2020/04/news/official-
announcements/brc-2020-update/)

Although the Slashdot post also quotes from SFGate, the quote selected is all
quoting the BM post.

~~~
dang
Changed from [https://idle.slashdot.org/story/20/04/11/0240256/burning-
man...](https://idle.slashdot.org/story/20/04/11/0240256/burning-man-festival-
in-nevada-cancelled-this-year-will-move-online). Thanks!

------
siruncledrew
How is this going to work out? Everyone take LSD in their back yard on a hot
sunny day?

I’m kidding of course.

~~~
xbhdhdhd
Thats a great idea.

Im not kidding, of course

------
canada_dry
Having been a greeter (for a few years before Larry died) I feel that for many
people Burningman is a psychological and metaphysical enema that cleans a
year's worth of angst and neurotic anxiety from many of its attendees.

Although it's possible the current forced solitude and inward isolation will
refresh some, not having this incredible event will no doubt be troublesome
for others.

------
wolco
Sounds like an opportunity to define what burning man can be online. In 2004
we all thought we would interact in a better second life form. Being able to
feel like you were moving around in that environment felt important. Fast
forward to today and a virtual conference is a video feed / possible some chat
area. Doesn't feel as emursive as it once did.

~~~
jobigoud
There are VR conference/talks platforms like AltSpaceVR, not sure why none of
the big conference are using them.

------
CaliforniaKarl
I think this is the best thing to do at this time. I wouldn't be surprised if
deadlines for contracts & permits were approaching, and at that point it's
really hard to pull money back.

And of course it'll suck for a lot of people, but it's worth giving things a
chance, to see what can be made of the Multiverse.

------
TENACIOUSANT
at least now they won't be able to treat their contract workers like absolute
shit: [https://www.salon.com/2018/08/24/exclusive-burning-man-a-
uto...](https://www.salon.com/2018/08/24/exclusive-burning-man-a-utopia-for-
guests-can-be-a-hell-for-many-workers/)

------
xtiansimon
Haha! Everyone’s with Camp Envy this year! Woot!

